# deer rifle: is 25-06 a good caliber? how about a good scope?



## smileyball32 (Dec 27, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I have shot a 25-06 in the past (a borrowed gun) and I loved it. I think it is a very good choice for deer hunting. Fast, Flat, what else could you want?

I shoot a 30-06 now, my folks gave it to me about 6 years ago as a Christmas gift. I was partial to a 25-06, 270, or 280..........but I sure wasn't going to complain about an awesome gift like that! :beer:


----------



## smileyball32 (Dec 27, 2004)

thanks, R&I, by the way does annyone know of a good scope that doesn't cost alot?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Tip on scopes, don't skimp. Spend half what you did on the rifle on the scope.


----------



## smileyball32 (Dec 27, 2004)

Militant_Tiger said:


> Tip on scopes, don't skimp. Spend half what you did on the rifle on the scope.


i'm not skimping, i just dont have a lot of money, what i wanted to know was if anyone knew of a company that is affordible and well made


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

The point that I was trying to get across is that you won't find a cheap well made scope in most cases. Spend half of what you did on the rifle on the scope and it should be fine. Leupold is always a good bet.


----------



## smileyball32 (Dec 27, 2004)

does anyone know where i could get a leupold?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

anywhere that sells scopes...


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I pm'ed you smiley. Don't let M_T get you down, sometimes he doesn't play well with others. :lol: :lol:

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## smileyball32 (Dec 27, 2004)

huntin1

i have $300 for rifle AND scope

no job

:eyeroll:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

smiley, did you get my pm

huntin1


----------



## smileyball32 (Dec 27, 2004)

yeah :sniper: :beer: :sniper: :beer: :sniper: :beer: :sniper: :beer: i call it snipers shooting beer cans


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Well I checked my sent PM box and couldn't find the last one I sent to you smiley so I'll repost it here.

With $300 to spend it will be tough to find a bolt action rifle and scope, even used. If you are not opposed to single shots you could go that route. I would recommend a New England Firearms Handi-Rifle: http://www.hr1871.com/firearms/index.php?cat=4&subcat=6
You should be able to get one for about $200 new, and you may be able to find a used one cheaper if you are not set on the 25-06, while it's a good cartridge, there are lots of other good deer cartridges too.

For a scope I would recommend a Bushnell Trophy 3x9x40 wide angle, it can be ordered from Natchez Shooters Supply and right now they are on sale for $84.00: 
http://www.natchezss.com/brand.cfm?cont ... N=39421206
While not the best scope, they are pretty good and will last for a long time, my son has one on his .243 and loves it.

The Handi-Rifle comes with a Weaver style scope mount rail so the only other thing you will need is a set of scope rings. Any Weaver style rings will work, but I would suggest the Burris ZEE rings, they are better than most but cost about $20.00. you can get them at Natchez as well.

The Handi-rifle will get you shooting right away and they shoot suprisingly well for such an inexpensive rifle. Of course, if you watch the sale ad's you may find a used bolt action in your price range, but it's not very likely.

Good luck in your search for a rifle. Feel free to contact me anytime.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## smileyball32 (Dec 27, 2004)

i forget to write this sometimes, i shoot lefty

:biggrin:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

It won't matter with the Handi-Rifle, they can be shot from either side. 

huntin1


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

The 25-06 Remington is an excellent cartridge, but so is the 270 Winchester! With only $300 it's tough, I would suggest a combo setup from Remington, Winchester or Savage in 270 Winchester. You will get the rifle, mount and scope all in one, but you will have to save an additional $50 to $75. Check out Wal-Mart for the price. Currently you only have enough money for a good scope, but don't get discouraged and look at the Remington model 710 in 270 Winchester. You can shoot a right handed rifle lefty it just takes some getting used to, and will be easier to sell if you choose to in the future. If you don't like that then go with one of the cheaper single shot rifles available or save up and purchase a Thompson Center Encore in 25-06 Remington.


----------



## northerndave (Dec 6, 2004)

wow, you really have quite the challenge, 300 bucks & you want a 25-06 & a scope.... that's tough. I can relate with MT's advice on the scope, in my experience & my opinion the basement level for a scope purchase that will last you & make you happy begins at 200 bucks. It sounds harsh but there is a lot of truth to it. The last guy to lend advice here mentioned the savage line up, very good advice. I really like the savage rifles. I'm kind of a winchester guy but that savage is really hard to beat in performance & value. I just picked up a savage for the wife, smokin hot deal. Brand new in the box carry over bolt action with a clip, factory sights and a beautiful satin finished walnut stock with cut checkering, snoble fore end, floated barrel channel & a raised cheek piece, it's beautiful and I only gave $345 for it. Check out them combo's I guess, they typically slap something like a low end simmons on them I think. I shot a savage 30-06 combo synthetic once & I'm here to tell you recoil was nasty, this is coming from a guy who will sit & shoot out a box or two of 300 wby mag without a problem. I typically don't mind recoil but that synthetic savage that belonged to a friend of mine had more kick then he could take, he could never shoot it well because of it. If you go synthetic maybe just try to stay at a min of 7 1/2lbs unloaded, unscoped. I guess my advice would be to find your lefty bolt 25-06 in a model that has factory sights. Shoot the rifle unscoped for a year or what ever & save up for a scope. Can't go wrong with the leupold vari-x 1 in good old 3-9 40mm. (right around $200 new) or, maybe look around for a used scope of decent quality. Used scopes don't hold value well which is good for the buyer. Some guys will upgrade from a vari-x 1 to a vari-x 3 just because they can. Leupold has a for ever warranty, picking up a used Leupold is probably wiser than buying a brand new low end tasco, simmons etc. 
Good luck, I'll keep my eye's open for a deal for you. Sometimes I come across left hand carry overs real cheap which does me no good cause I'm a righty. I know where a new in the box lefty winchester Sporter LT in .338 win mag sits for about $425 I think, unreal, it should be closer to $650.


----------

